# Beetle won't send Bluetooth signal to phone



## saffire (Apr 9, 2014)

I just bought a 2012 Beetle Turbo, and can't seem to pair it with my Samsung Galaxy SIII. I have followed all of the instructions, but when I go to search for the VW device on my phone Bluetooth Scan, it simply isn't showing up in the list of available pairing devices. I'm not sure if maybe my car just doesn't support Bluetooth or not. It has the instrument cluster with the wiper shift buttons and the three buttons on the roof (Not the steering wheel control buttons). Does anyone have any ideas for me? I've tried hitting the Bluetooth button on the car roof and get no response at all.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

saffire said:


> I just bought a 2012 Beetle Turbo, and can't seem to pair it with my Samsung Galaxy SIII. I have followed all of the instructions, but when I go to search for the VW device on my phone Bluetooth Scan, it simply isn't showing up in the list of available pairing devices. I'm not sure if maybe my car just doesn't support Bluetooth or not. It has the instrument cluster with the wiper shift buttons and the three buttons on the roof (Not the steering wheel control buttons). Does anyone have any ideas for me? I've tried hitting the Bluetooth button on the car roof and get no response at all.


Are you doing this within 3 minutes of starting the car? 
Is the car stationery?
Have you turned off/on your phone recently? 

You don't have to push any button in the car to connect to btooth. It's all through your phone (for this year model). 

Go to your phone btooth settings
Make sure it's "on" or "activated"
Select search for device
VW PHONE should show up shortly
Select it
Password is 0000
Press Pair


That should be it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Since you bought it used it is possible the prior owner removed the blue tooth module if he put an aftermarket radio, and then maybe didn't put it back. Check under the passenger side seat, do you see a foam covered box? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## saffire (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't see a foam box, but the stereo is the stock one. For some reason, it just doesn't pop up on my phone to pair. Is it possible to reset the BT system on the car? There isn't even a menu option for Bluetooth on my car menu screen, but the hard buttons are there.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Maybe the maximum amount of phones have been paired and your phone is now blocked? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

saffire said:


> I didn't see a foam box, but the stereo is the stock one. For some reason, it just doesn't pop up on my phone to pair. Is it possible to reset the BT system on the car? There isn't even a menu option for Bluetooth on my car menu screen, but the hard buttons are there.


Without that box unfortunately I don't believe you have bluetooth. Is there a cable under the seat that looks like it should be hooked to something? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

IIRC, there is a setting in the sub menus on the radio to turn on the BT system. 
That's even before your try to pair.
Is it possible the previous owner never activated BT at all, and now you're looking to start it up for the first time?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

To check if the module is connected select SETUP on the right hand lower side of the touch screen radio unit, then check if TELEPHONE is lit and selectable on the next screen. If it is lit up the module is there. 

The BT-Audio Autoplay in the MEDIA option (above TELEPHONE) is only for music stored in your phone. Not for call activation etc. 

My honest recommendation is to try and restore factory settings. 

On the same SETUP screen select SYSTEM then select FACTORY SETTINGS and RESET. 

If none of this works, bring it to a VW dealership. The module could also be faulty and if you're under 3/36k miles warranty should come into play. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you follow owner's manual set up instructions? Mine stopped working,dealer have to replace module.


----------

